# What's your favourite comedy sketch?



## billy_bob (Feb 17, 2012)

I've just been watching the first series of Big Train - thought it might have aged badly but it's still pretty good - sometimes tries a bit too hard but even then usually rescued by the calibre of performers like Simon Pegg, Mark Heap, Julia Davies....  The Staring Contest is genius. But Chairman Mao rising from his deathbed to sing Virginia Plain is probably my favourite comedy sketch of all time.  What's yours?


----------



## killer b (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 17, 2012)

Python's book shop is one of my favourites, but also have a soft spot for Gerald.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 17, 2012)

Derek and Clive 'I saw this bloke'

never ceases to make me laugh. Elements of pythons 'argument room' about it, but funnier.


----------



## Reno (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 17, 2012)

The Tin Man "sketch" with Mark Heap from Big Train. So surreal.


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 17, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> The Tin Man "sketch" with Mark Heap from Big Train. So surreal.


 
Actually quite unsettling too.

@ killer b: Good call. Ron Vibbentrop


----------



## dessiato (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Me76 (Feb 17, 2012)

The Fast Show one with Harry and Paul in the butchers or what ever it is when Harry is teaching Paul a eurythmics song with lots of bongs and then Paul finishes of by singing opera brilliantly.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## discokermit (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Detroit City (Feb 17, 2012)

the Ministry of Silly Walks


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 17, 2012)

it's generally the ones i remember... such as this gem from the excellent jam

NSFW!!!!



or a classic such as this, 'deficient in the leg division to the tune of one'


----------



## weltweit (Feb 17, 2012)

Detroit City said:


> the Ministry of Silly Walks


----------



## stavros (Feb 17, 2012)

billy_bob said:


> the calibre of performers like Simon Pegg, Mark Heap, Julia Davies....


 
Don't forget The Actor Kevin Eldon.

My favourite sketch has always been this one though;


----------



## starfish (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Stigmata (Feb 17, 2012)

Do Julian and Sandy count?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 17, 2012)

Siamese Elephants:


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 17, 2012)

Not really a sketch but this (quoted on the nekkid thread a couple of days okay) is one of the funniest things I have ever seen


----------



## mentalchik (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## mentalchik (Feb 17, 2012)

dunno why i find this so funny but it makes me howl....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 17, 2012)

mentalchik said:


> dunno why i find this so funny but it makes me howl....




Les is great!


----------



## mentalchik (Feb 17, 2012)

not really a sketch but a fav bit.......


----------



## DJ Squelch (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## starfish (Feb 18, 2012)

mentalchik said:


> not really a sketch but a fav bit.......




Are you sure youre not my sister


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 18, 2012)

Mouse Organ


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 18, 2012)

can't find a longer clip


----------



## Balbi (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## METH LAB (Feb 18, 2012)

got nothing to post up an actual episode or whatever..but i used to like only fools 'n horses for a good laugh. and it was a fuckin funny serious..got abit stupid towards the end but had a good run of proper belly laughter.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 18, 2012)

Oooh! Monty Python's 4 Yorkshire men sketch "we used to live in septic tank" etc!


----------



## weltweit (Feb 18, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> Oooh! Monty Python's 4 Yorkshire men sketch "we used to live in septic tank" etc!


----------



## Greebo (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## stavros (Feb 18, 2012)

The Armistice was sort of a sketch show, and this was an absolute classic;


----------



## Cid (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 19, 2012)

Not absolute favourite, but I've always liked this:


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 19, 2012)

dynamicbaddog said:


>




Blue Jam looses so much in the translation to TV. I wish there was somewhere that all the radio sketches existed, the CD only has a select few.


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 19, 2012)

About 1.40 in . . . I'm good with Star signs


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 19, 2012)

DJ Squelch said:


>




Bloody brilliant.


----------



## Cloo (Feb 19, 2012)

How not to be seen:


----------



## Termite Man (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Cloo (Feb 19, 2012)

Another great one from Big Train - it was inconsistent, but when it was funny it was fucking hilarious:


----------



## DJ Squelch (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## stavros (Feb 19, 2012)

As someone posted the small-far-away scene from Father Ted up thread, may I also suggest Alan's meeting with Tony Hayers and his bed scene with Jill in the first and second episodes of IAP;


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 19, 2012)

saw the thread title and big train immediately sprang to mind too. except mine is the adoption agency sketch. funny.as.fuck.


----------



## Dr Alimantado (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 19, 2012)

there can be no other


----------



## ringo (Feb 20, 2012)

Nick Frost


----------



## Gerry1time (Feb 20, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Blue Jam looses so much in the translation to TV. I wish there was somewhere that all the radio sketches existed, the CD only has a select few.


 
http://www.cookdandbombd.co.uk/forums/index.php?page=bluejam


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey wow thanks.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 20, 2012)

It's not quite a sketch, but this scene from _The Fall And Rise Of Reginald Perrin_ is brilliant:


----------



## contadino (Feb 20, 2012)

Max & Paddy: Paddy in love. "She were a kinda midget" "Isn't that a Queen song?"


----------



## stavros (Feb 20, 2012)

rubbershoes said:


> there can be no other




As I said upthread, it's that or the meeting with Tony Hayers, but I too am tempted to go with the sex scene;

"What do you think of the pedestrianisation of Norwich city centre?"


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 21, 2012)

Dr Alimantado said:


>





0.32 - outlook's fairly grim then....


----------



## Dr Alimantado (Feb 21, 2012)

billy_bob said:


> 0.32 - outlook's fairly grim then....


  Looks like hail.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 21, 2012)

Dr Alimantado said:


> Looks like hail.


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 22, 2012)

stavros said:


> Don't forget The Actor Kevin Eldon.


 
By way of liking this post (for God's sake, anyone who can do simultaneous impressions of Chairman Mao and Bryan Ferry is definitely not getting the recognition he deserves) and for anyone who hasn't seen the sketch I mentioned in the OP:



"Don't try to sing"


----------



## Bakunin (Feb 22, 2012)

Not technically a comedy sketch, but still one of the most enjoyable moments of my young life all the same:


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 22, 2012)

that's tough 

recently  i think the  best series  has been nichijou


----------



## andy2002 (Feb 22, 2012)

Been watching quite a bit of early Python just lately. I was going to post up Terry Jones' brilliant mouse organ sketch but was beaten to it. This is very nearly as good though...


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 22, 2012)

Bakunin said:


> Not technically a comedy sketch, but still one of the most enjoyable moments of my young life all the same:




ha  i remember watching this live on the telly in the 6th form common room


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 22, 2012)

best two ronnies sketch ever.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 22, 2012)

Bill Baileys Kraftwork Tribute


----------



## Meltingpot (Feb 23, 2012)

Has to be Python for the top spot. The "Blackmail" sketch takes some beating IMO, although the Australian zoologist trying to prove that a penguin was more intelligent than a human had me in hysterics when I saw it at university, so maybe that one wins

Second (or third) place; the spoof on "University Challenge" in "Not the Nine O'Clock News" where the two prisons compete to grass each other's team members up for various crimes. That was a cracker too. From memory - "Parkhurst?" - "22, Avenue Des Anglaises, Nice." LOL.


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 12, 2012)

Here's a great contemporary sketch / scene whatever, from Armando Ianucci. Didn't make it into the Armando Iannucci Shows for some reason.

Anyway it's not an all-time favourite but ut'd be in the top 10 and I thought I share it, so watch it and let's talk about it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 12, 2012)

"We apologise to viewers in the North. It must be awful for you."


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 15, 2012)

Here's another favourite of mine from Armand Iannucci Shows. Now, would some twat pls watch them and post that we're in agreement regarding the quality.


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## killer b (Apr 15, 2012)

Knife attack reunion is outstanding.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Stigmata (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 2, 2012)

Ooooh, so hard to choose


----------



## DexterTCN (May 2, 2012)

purves grundy said:


> Here's another favourite of mine from Armand Iannucci Shows. Now, would some twat pls watch them and post that we're in agreement regarding the quality.



I think we're in agreement.


----------



## Knotted (May 3, 2012)

That one where Adolf Hitler buys a rasher of bacon from Cyrano de Bergerac at an auction on a tube train. Hitler starts ranting a bit and the Hunchback of Notre Dame is involved somehow but I can't remember how. I can't find it on youtube. Not sure it exists. Perhaps I just dreamt it. It's brilliant, though. Or at least I want it to be brilliant - it deserves to be brilliant. Maybe.


----------



## ringo (May 3, 2012)

purves grundy said:


> Here's another favourite of mine from Armand Iannucci Shows. Now, would some twat pls watch them and post that we're in agreement regarding the quality.


 
Never seen that one, brilliant


----------



## ska invita (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Mungy (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Mungy (May 6, 2012)




----------



## PandaCola (May 6, 2012)




----------



## killer b (May 6, 2012)

was reminded of this by a thread in drugs...


----------



## Firky (May 6, 2012)

Not my favourite but I like it a lot.


----------



## Mumbles274 (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Chemical needs (May 6, 2012)

Stump hole caverns, or Jam - The Doctor - 'I'll need to have a look at your old chap'


----------



## Chemical needs (May 6, 2012)




----------



## platinumsage (Jun 6, 2020)

I have watched this a few times this week and think it has to be the winner:


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 6, 2020)

CBA to do vids, but from Michell and Webb I like:

mi5 plan Diana’s death
Homeopathy A&E
(and the heartbreaking) Sherlock Holmes in a care home sketch.


----------



## stavros (Jun 6, 2020)

Vic and Bob's free-running sketches are very good:


----------

